# How to Move HVAC Duct in Wall



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

I think this may take some pictures at the very minimum to assess the situation. 

If you are resigned to tearing out a bunch of walls and ceilings, why not just move the whole duct to either side of the new doorway? Can it be moved in the bedroom? Is there a closet/pantry in the kitchen you can run it through?

To do the elbows as you mention, you would have to go "through" the 2x4s supporting the wall.

B


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 3, 2011)

It is not realistic to make the transitions in the wall on the main floor, they will need to take place in the joist cavities or just under the joists at both the basement ceiling and main floor ceiling. How difficult this is (and whether it will require a bulkhead) depends on the specifics of your house.

How old is the house? Is the register in the bedroom in the floor or on the wall? Have you opened up the wall yet?


----------



## REP (Jul 24, 2011)

In most cases it can be done,but without pictures of what is there now and where the new door will be its impossible to tell you how.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

redcornergarden, please post same exact question in only this forum, otherwise it is confusing. Members will read your question and answers here, the best place for it. Thank you, Gary

P.S.- how about some pictures to help others answer: pick from the first five: http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yet another post-and-run. I remember now why I stopped posting answers to specialized web forums about ten years ago.


----------

